# MAC Adresse auslesen



## Guest (24. Okt 2007)

Ich wollte mal nachfragen ob es möglich ist die MAC Adresse eines rechners auszulesen via Java?!


----------



## Mr. (24. Okt 2007)

Das sollte helfen...    
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel6/javainsel_16_013.htm

grüße


----------



## Recco (7. Apr 2009)

Hier der Link für die neuste Auflage...

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 18.13 Tiefer liegende Netzwerkeigenschaften

Gruß Recco


----------

